# Event of the year - The GTROC Annual Awards Dinner and AGM!



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Right folks, it is here, the night you have all been waiting for. A night to put on your best GT-R glad rags, meet up with all your fellow GT-R owners from R32 right through to big power R35 mental machines and beyond.

The event is to be held on Saturday October 22nd in a Central England location (close to M1 and M6 routes) at a 4 * Golf and Spa resort.

After weeks of negotiating and threatening them that Max Boost was going to be guest of honour unless they dropped the prices we have negotiated a fabulous rate. Dinner, Bed and Breakfast for a standard double room for a couple attending the AGM will be under £140!!

The Spa will be available during the afternoon for AGM attendees spouses, partners, civil marriage life partners etc etc to entice them along for a weekend away and a good run out.

Initial plans (and subject to exciting new updates) are:

Saturday AM - Golf if people wish
Saturday lunchtime - Gather for front of house photo shoot (bring your polishing rags - this will be space limited)
Saturday Afternoon - GTROC Annual General Meeting
Saturday Evening - GTROC Annual Awards Dinner (3 courses) in private dining room with awards, speeches and much merriment
Sunday morning - recover and golf if people wish

There are lots of fabulous updates and surprises to come but can't get you all of a frenzy all at once so watch this space!

Price - well for full details, room upgrade options and more news follow this thread in the members area. Obviously the AGM and Annual Awards Dinner is for GTROC members only so there is your excuse to join.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150763-event-year-gtroc-annual-awards-dinner-agm.html#post1451120

Don't miss out sign up today!

Check back regularly for updates and new additions to the evening festivities.

Rog.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice job

I'll dust off the speedos.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Hope the 'S' doesn't fall off ;-)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm not saying my swimming costume is old but it's got a hole in the elbow


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sticky please someone with more Mod powers than me!?


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

Sods law - that weekend already booked - and I need to become and "official" member rather than an "X".......

I will sling a few bottles of nice wines as prizes though - if change of plans will join and come - a couple of rounds and dinner all for £140:thumbsup:


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

Have to walk along way to get my VIN number and every time I mean to write it down I forget!:chairshot:runaway:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mouton45 said:


> Sods law - that weekend already booked - and I need to become and "official" member rather than an "X".......
> 
> I will sling a few bottles of nice wines as prizes though - if change of plans will join and come - a couple of rounds and dinner all for £140:thumbsup:


Gutted - tried to make it far enough ahead that people would be free of holidays/weddings/Christmas!

We go for good value but should still be fabulous (or I am retiring from the forum)


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds great


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

might have to tell my brother i'm not going to his birthday party.........

Sounds like a good weekend


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mouton45 said:


> might have to tell my brother i'm not going to his birthday party.........
> 
> Sounds like a good weekend


Ouch - can't see him being happy haha! PMd address to you!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

BBUUMMPPP!! Can someone please make this sticky ;-) And not in a normal Internet sticky sort of way - am right out of keyboard wipes!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The Mrs has seen pics of the spa. Looks like it could be a very long weekend, I think she's planning on staying a few days!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Rog, stick me and my good lady down for a spot please :thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Arcam said:


> Rog, stick me and my good lady down for a spot please :thumbsup:


See you already have! 10 rooms booked already - bet the Mrs is looking forward to a relax John - I am moving to have the AGM held in the Sauna myself - much more relaxing!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> See you already have! 10 rooms booked already - bet the Mrs is looking forward to a relax John - I am moving to have the AGM held in the Sauna myself - much more relaxing!


I will second that Roger


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Arcam said:


> I will second that Roger


Excellent!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Right folks 18 confirmed attendees for the bash already. Just to reiterate John's comments this is a fun event and a chance for a great weekend away at a nice venue - that fact that we can hold the meeting to decide the future and review the past year of the GTROC is a great bonus and means people can have their say and get more involved in the club - not to mention putting a face to the people we talk to on the forum.

More announcements soon.....


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Roger, any update on the location & booking details etc.?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We keep the location confidential from a public forum but the details will be posted soon in the Members Area. In addition there will be an announcement about it at the SGM on Sunday


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> We keep the location confidential from a public forum but the details will be posted soon in the Members Area. In addition there will be an announcement about it at the SGM on Sunday


Thanks John


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Thanks John


New details, flyer and event location reveal Sunday! Just got the print run to do.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Right folks to confirm the AGM room and dinner tickets will be placed in the shop over the next couple of weeks.

Please sign. If you aree coming and also if you are interested in playing in the inaugural GTROC 9 hole golf championships (like the US Masters only with less talent) to be held on the Saturday morning.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

is this what you mean by talent?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> is this what you mean by talent?


Oh dear god yes - I assume she is your Nissan VIP??


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sorry changed the pic, two for the price of one


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> sorry changed the pic, two for the price of one


Heinz will be chuffed with that deal!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Are they in the shop yet?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

this week soming


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Are they in the shop yet?


Patience (although I love how keen you are - going to be a good day!)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

TICKETS IN THE SHOP FOLKS!!!

Yes the excitement is here - sign up now and then add your name in members area thread to say paid up please.

Cheers

Rog.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I would just like to confirm that Andy Connell and David Hanna of Nissan will be at the dinner as well. Andy is the Catgeory Manager for Nissan Sports Cars - in principle that means he has everything to do with GT-Rs from marketing to HPCs, technical and a whole lot more. David is the Development Manager for the GT-R at NMGB and has special responsibility also for the NHPCs. Those of you at the GT1 event will remember David I am sure.

Both will be at the event in the evening and will be around beforehand for drinks and more than happy to talk about the GT-R and discuss anything you wish

if you want to sign-up for the event please add your name to the list in the members area and reserve your room and/or dinner through the online shop: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150763-event-year-gtroc-annual-awards-dinner-agm-6.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Though this event is still a couple of months off we have a good list and about 40 people attending already. If you want to come to the event please add your name to the list here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150763-event-year-gtroc-annual-awards-dinner-agm-8.html

The morning is free or a round of golf
In the afternoon we attend to the business of the club or spend time at the Spa
In the late afternoon its to the bar
In the evening its dinner, presentations and awards and back to the bar again


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

BBUMMPP - Here we go folks - I have been to the venue and all final bookings sorted. around 35 people going so far let's get it to 50 and a really big night to remember!

Here is the venue, and the view form the terrace for drinks reception...


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Golf sticks are getting polished in advance :smokin:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

trackday addict said:


> Golf sticks are getting polished in advance :smokin:


Tiny issue with that.....apparently there is a huge golf tournament on that weekend now and the hotel is now full (we have two rooms left I have had to book in advance so hope two more lots of people show up).

We might be able to get Tee Time still but I may be doing mostly setup in morning....;-(


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Full AGM, lunch, spa and other details can be found via this link


----------



## 4ng3l_GTR (Oct 10, 2011)

can anyone attend? or only GTROC member?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The GTROC Annual Dinner and Awards is for GTROC members only


----------

